# Loctite vs Dirko vs Permatex/Hylomar/Universal Blue Racing



## aztoad (Jul 8, 2008)

Ok, I know there are a couple of threads that touch on this but hadn't seen any that compare these three. Sorry to resurrect an old one but after being told the Dirko would be a "special" order and may be a while I figured I'd look for other options once I put mine back together.

The Permatex - Hylomar (now known as Universal Blue Racing) has what appear to be some great specs (and stories from the motorcycle racing world). But has anyone used it successfully in a Stihl?

The Loctite seems to work for some too.

While opinions are great - anyone have direct experience with all three - good - bad - indifferent??

My impatience is killing me! ...but not to the point of putting in something that will just deteriorate and force a rebuild in the next few months!


----------



## Taxmantoo (Jul 8, 2008)

What's the application?

Hylomar is an excellent (and expensive) non-hardening gasket dressing. Does wonders for extending head gasket life with aluminum diesel heads (don't get it on the steel sealing rings around the cylinders).

The Loctite products I'm familiar with are for sealing and gluing threaded fasteners. Work well, but don't use the red stuff on anything you might need to remove without using a torch. 

What's Dirko?


----------



## Lakeside53 (Jul 8, 2008)

Dirko and Hylomar are entirely different... If you use Hylomar in the presence of gas (like on an 029 cylinder base..), it will dissolve away... Dirko doesn't - it "sets" like a rubber. Hylomar is best use to repair old gaskets.


BTW... the original Hylomar seems to have been reformulatd. The "blue racing" just doesn't spread like the old Hylomar... I wonder if they are just using the name?

Dirko is available from your stihl dealer - he probably orders at least once per week and it's in stock at Stihl...

Use Yamabond or something similar if you can't wait.


----------



## aztoad (Jul 8, 2008)

Lakeside53 said:


> Dirko and Hylomar are entirely different... If you use Hylomar in the presence of gas (like on an 029 cylinder base..), it will dissolve away... Dirko doesn't - it "sets" like a rubber. Hylomar is best use to repair old gaskets.
> 
> 
> BTW... the original Hylomar seems to have been reformulatd. The "blue racing" just doesn't spread like the old Hylomar... I wonder if they are just using the name?
> ...



Dealership is undergoing some changes / issues. The wait could be long!

Application is for the 029 cylinder base / jug - the specs I have on the hylomar as as follows but have no personal experience:


_
HYLOMAR UNIVERSAL BLUE (Racing Formula)
Description
Hylomar Racing Formula is a Polyester urethane based sealant, which is non-setting, and nonhardening even at high temperatures. The compound is resistant to a wide range of fluids including all industrial fuels, oils, water and brine, air, turbine and piston engine combustion products, water,
water/glycol and methanol mixtures, petroleum and synthetic diester lubricating oils, gasoline and kerosene fluids (Avtur & Avcat) and fluorocarbon refrigerants.

Hylomar Racing Formula can be used to seal machined joint faces and threaded parts. Due to the changes in its formulation and the manufacturing sequence Hylomar Universal Blue Racing Formula exhibits significantly increased adhesive properties when compared to standard Universal
Blue making the product ideal for high performance applications.

Physical Properties
Chemical Basis Polyester Urethane
Temperature range -50°C to 250°C
Film Thickness 0.03 mm
Surface Finish Max 3.0 μm
Area covered by 75ml 1.275m²
Product coverage after drying 4mg/cm²

Instructions for use
Hylomar Racing Formula should be applied to clean dry surfaces. If in doubt the surfaces can be prepared using Hylomar Cleaning Fluid, Hylomar Easy Clean Solvent or Hylomar Rally Wipes.

Apply a thin film or bead to both surfaces. Once applied, sufficient time must be allowed for the solvent to evaporate. Failure to allow the solvent to evaporate could lead to reduced product performance and in extreme cases seal failure.

The unlimited assembly time characteristic of Hylomar Universal Blue allows precise alignment of joints to be made. In addition, due to the dilatant nature of the product, re-torquing of assembled parts may be required.

Hylomar Racing Formula can be removed from dismantling components by rubbing with a cloth soaked with Hylomar Cleaning Fluid or alternatively use Hylomar Gasket Remover. No scraping is necessary.

Typical Applications
Hylomar Racing Formula enables the effective sealing of metal to metal and plastic to plastic components. Typical applications include water and oil pumps, instrument inspection covers, cylinder heads and sumps, and it can also be used for the coating for pre-formed gaskets, weather proofing, motors and outdoor high voltage circuit breakers. Inlet manifolds, timing case covers, oil pump joints, gear box and transmission components or thread sealing it has also been successfully been used in the assembly of gas turbines, water cool generators and turbo vacuum systems.

There is no staining of copper and silver, etc., from traces of volatiles at elevated temperature, and is therefore suitable for joints, and threads in close proximity to switch mechanisms, etc.

Applications include: water and oil pumps, instrument inspection covers, cylinder heads, sumps, inlet manifolds, timing case covers, oil pump joints, gearbox and transmission components, thread sealing and any finely machined surface._


----------



## Four Paws (Jul 9, 2008)

Permatex Ultra Copper or Ultra Grey both work good on cylinder bases in place of a stock gasket. Easy to buy from NAPA and cheap.


----------



## aztoad (Jul 11, 2008)

*Thank you*



Four Paws said:


> Permatex Ultra Copper or Ultra Grey both work good on cylinder bases in place of a stock gasket. Easy to buy from NAPA and cheap.



Would you recommend one over the other?

And would you recommend them over the Hylomar Racing Formula (I already have a tube of that!)


----------



## super3 (Jul 11, 2008)

Lakeside53 said:


> Use Yamabond or something similar if you can't wait.




Yamabond 4 no longer availible, at least around here.

They say " use Hondabond,same stuff", semms a lot more runny to me


Three Bond is availible , same consistancy as Yamabond 4

or Copper Kote works great


----------



## RiverRat2 (Jul 11, 2008)

Four Paws said:


> Permatex Ultra Copper or Ultra Grey both work good on cylinder bases in place of a stock gasket. Easy to buy from NAPA and cheap.



Yep both are good, I put a moto together this last week with the Ultra Copper it has about ten hrs. so far no problems and dont expect any,,,,, one of the other Mechanics swears by the Grey,,,, seems to work good for him!!!

The dirko HT is very good though especially for an 029 style moto,,,


----------



## Tzed250 (Jul 11, 2008)

super3 said:


> Yamabond 4 no longer availible, at least around here.
> 
> They say " use Hondabond,same stuff", semms a lot more runny to me
> 
> ...



The Hondabond works quite well...I would bet Three-bond makes them all...


----------

